# Bending Drywall



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

Starting an ild Victorian house and the Amish used 2x4 on a block wall now they kept the exsisting trim so the have it 6 in away from the windows and a 2x4 has a angle cut to contour the drywall to the trim check out the pics and it gets real tricky at the top


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I would like to see the finish product! But sure glad its not on my dime. Please let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I just did a job where I had some flexible 1/4" (it has to be the flexible stuff). The weather was a bit damp, but that stuff bent right around back on itself! 
You're right, those tops will be a treat! It'll be like mitering bull nose beads (only on a larger scale). 
If Mr Brightstar were here, he tell you to do the bend with lath & plaster. You actually might want to try it. I've worked with Structolite (& Gypsolite) enough to know it's quite easy to work with.

As P.E.I. says, post pictures when you're finished! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Use Masonite or have foam cut.


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

So you think I should plaster it?


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

the homeowner prefers no angles he wants its all to bend to the window i told him the framers set him up for failure on it look at the L at the top you just cannot bend around that


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

also can we get away with 1/4 in on the exterior wall? I was thinking so because of the block wall behind it? Or will it call for double layer??


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

PA Drywall LLC said:


> So you think I should plaster it?


A 6" radius is really tight even with Masonite but foam can be cut with a hot wire and glued in place. Tape the joints and coat the foam.
Here's an example of foam shapes being used in a radius soffit I built some years back.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

PA Drywall LLC said:


> also can we get away with 1/4 in on the exterior wall? I was thinking so because of the block wall behind it? Or will it call for double layer??


2 layers yes. Unless it is within 20' of another structure and has a rating.

http://epsproducts.com/index.html


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

PA Drywall LLC said:


> So you think I should plaster it?


Well, it all depends. If you have a whole house of these, then Mr Willys is right. You can get plaster-covered foam custom-made to fit your radius. Several companies market the stuff (Canamould comes to mind). 
However, if it's just a window or two, I probably would just plaster them.
The base coat plaster products like Gypsolite & Structolite are very user friendly. You'll have plenty of time to form the radius before the plaster sets. If you don't want to use finish plaster on top, you could just coat the base coat plaster with joint compound.
What part of PA are you (and this job) in?


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

Wimpy i am in Williamsport pa


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

And no its just a few windows i do have some nice barrell ceiling dormers in the attic to play with though lol going to spray the back of some 1/4 in sherts and wrap them


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

You could use expanded metal lath, and do a base coat of structo-lite or durabond with sand in it. For me the durabond and sand sets harder so it's easier to keep mudding the same day. I don't know if the homeowner would go for it, but an easier route would be to just hang it like a normal offset corner and then use 3/4" bullnose splayed corner bead. http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr...eads/bullnose/r-bullnose-splayed-corner-bead/ You could still round it into the bead with mud, but it would hardly make a diffrence once it's painted. I would charge higher for the plastering, and give him a price break on the bullnose method. Just throwing some options out, good luck with the project.


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

This is how it turned out
There was no way to bend to that small of an angle ao we settles on a sharp looking edge that will get no coat


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Should be easier to make it turn out that way, nice when homeowners go the semi-rational route.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

PA Drywall LLC said:


> This is how it turned out
> There was no way to bend to that small of an angle ao we settles on a sharp looking edge that will get no coat


That looks way better then any bend would have:thumbup:


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks good. Show us the finished wall when it's done.


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

im not real sure that the edge of the sheet would stand upto any moisture by leaving it like that, hows about a trimtex tearaway bead and get it nice and tight to the architrave and trowel it in??
krem


----------



## PA Drywall LLC (Feb 20, 2016)

Here it is now


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Is that door nearly 12' tall or are those horizontal joints actually butt joints?


----------

